

The never-advertised, always coveted headphones built and sold in Brooklyn - theandrewbailey
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/

======
clairity
grado is definitely well-known and well-respected among audiophiles. there's
also audeze in socal who also handcrafts their cans:
[http://www.audeze.com/products](http://www.audeze.com/products) (i helped
write their original business plan a few years ago.)

